

Dumb 'Smart' Gadgets: The Bubble Is Set to Burst - compumike
http://www.wsj.com/articles/dumb-smart-gadgets-the-bubble-is-set-to-burst-1430693801

======
compumike
(FYI, you can skip the paywall and read the entire article by clicking from
the WSJ Facebook post:
[https://www.facebook.com/wsj/posts/10153356713378128](https://www.facebook.com/wsj/posts/10153356713378128)
)

